# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Fishing Gear Recommendations

## Matt2525

What would be one good spinning rods and reel (sizes, specs, brands) for under $150 that'll work for everything from freshwater mountain trout to bluefish in the surf?

----------


## Acala

Dynamite and a net.

----------


## The Northbreather

Not gonna happen

----------


## Ronin Truth

Bass Pro Shop, Cabellas, Gander Mountain, etc..

----------


## oyarde

> What would be one good spinning rods and reel (sizes, specs, brands) for under $150 that'll work for everything from freshwater mountain trout to bluefish in the surf?


You cannot land bluefish with my mountain trout ultra light with 4 lb test .

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here's a nice rod and reel combo that will do the trick for you.

$30 over your budget, but worth it.

http://www.basspro.com/PENNSpinfishe...pid=1309031323

----------


## tod evans

"Things" that are intended to do it all usually don't do anything well....

$150.00 is median for a decent trout rod without the reel...

I don't know about Bluefish, never fished for them...

----------


## Acala

> I don't know about Bluefish, never fished for them...


Didn't you read Dr. Seuss?

----------


## tod evans

> Didn't you read Dr. Seuss?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't know about Bluefish, never fished for them...


Top water gamefish, very common on the US mid Atlantic coast, great fighting fish, average food fish, kinda of dark and greasy.

----------


## tod evans

> Top water gamefish, very common on the US mid Atlantic coast, great fighting fish, average food fish, kinda of dark and greasy.


Why would anyone want to use the same tackle for trout?

Looking at the rig the dude in the picture is running it's set up for 20+# line, I use 2-4# for trout......

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why would anyone want to use the same tackle for trout?
> 
> Looking at the rig the dude in the picture is running it's set up for 20+# line, I use 2-4# for trout......


You could drop down easily to 6 lb. which would be OK on that stick.

Not the *best* choice, but the OP was looking for something that could do both.

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

If you were fishing for carp, I would suggest just buying a cooler and a football helmet.  You wouldn't need tackle, rods or reels.  Just drive back and forth and once your cooler is filled, you would be done.

----------


## oyarde

> "Things" that are intended to do it all usually don't do anything well....
> 
> $150.00 is median for a decent trout rod without the reel...
> 
> I don't know about Bluefish, never fished for them...


Bluefish are fun , until it is time to eat them .

----------


## oyarde

> "Things" that are intended to do it all usually don't do anything well....
> 
> $150.00 is median for a decent trout rod without the reel...
> 
> I don't know about Bluefish, never fished for them...


I suppose a 12 Ga is about as close as a country boy gets to "do it all"

----------


## William Tell

> Top water gamefish, very common on the US mid Atlantic coast, great fighting fish, average food fish, kinda of dark and greasy.


You look young in that photo.

----------


## oyarde

> You look young in that photo.


That is not him .I could pick him out of a crowd because his T shirts look like mine .LOL

----------


## phill4paul

> Dynamite and a net.


   That's how me and my Paw-Paw used to get bait fish for the trot lines.

----------


## pcosmar

> What would be one good spinning rods and reel (sizes, specs, brands) for under $150 that'll work for everything from freshwater mountain trout to bluefish in the surf?


Cuban Reel,, or Yo yo.

----------


## oyarde

> Dynamite and a net.


Another reason I miss my Father in Law. Family activities should be fun .

----------


## oyarde

> Cuban Reel,, or Yo yo.


Thats pretty close to what I started with but it was wound around a pc of hickory limb .

----------

